# OCTOBER 2004 2WWERS PART 3



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New Home Girlies

With plenty of posi vibes   

                                            

Loads of love and luck to everyone

Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow you lot have been busy so thought we'd start up with a new list to get us all going 

Meonline, Reb & Kate12 welcome to the 2ww . Jojo633 welcome to you to hun  what is your test day and I can add you to the list 

Bev22 and Tiff - Big hugs to you both - Hope to see you both back on this rollercoaster real soon 

Cesca, sending huge hugs your way, can't begin to imagine how you are feeling now you have reached the end of your quest but wishing you and DH all the best for the future 

Andrea so very sorry to see your news, thinking of you 

Kirsti hope those levels are climbing - Good luck at hosi today 

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON  
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)   
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY   
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)      
11/10/04 CASEY      
11/10/04 NICKNACK      
12/10/04 SPOONER      
13/10/04 REB        
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)          
14/10/04 CROC         
14/10/04 DAWN M         
14/10/04 LOLLYALT         
14/10/04 JOJO633         
15/10/04 SKELLY          
15/10/04 MEONLINE          
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)           
17/10/04 ISOBEL            
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT            
18/10/04 C3ri            
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU               SICKNOTE  

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

hiya jax, my test date is the 14th 
Jo


----------



## Jayne A (May 4, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know that I did a test at 4am yesterday and it was a BFN and then AF arrived at 8am so was well and truly confirmed.

I feel numb.  I was convinced the 3rd attempt would work.  Am now stressing that it's never going to happen as before I was always positive one day it would.

We may be trying another clinic and move from Essex Fertility Centre to ARGS as heard they are better.  Hope to try again in the new year.

DH has been great.  Bought me flowers, my favourite chocolates, brought me breakfast in bed and he dragged me out of the house to go shopping for some retail therapy once I'd stopped crying.  Helped a bit as he spoilt me rotten but kept seeing women and prams everywhere!!!!  Friends and family have been great too and at times like these, you really know who is important to you.

Thanks for all your support everyone.  Good luck to everyone else.  Hope you have better news that we have had.

Jayne x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

To jayne,
so sorry to hear your news, it is heartbreaking and only you know how hard it is to keep going. 
  to you
and to dh who sounds like a prize guy 
thinking of you 
Casey


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

hi

Just lost my post gggggggrrrrrrrr.

MarieLou - as for symptoms, you're best off nosing at SueMJ's "desparate for pg symptoms thread"!  

NicNack - I love Location too!  

Welcome to: jojo, meonline, Reb and Kate12!   to you all!

Cesca - so sorry at your news and the decision that you and your dh have reached, wishing you all the best for the future.

Kirsti - good luck with those hcg levels, lets hope they are on the rise!  

Andrea - poor you, to have a positive turn to negative is so incredibly hard  

Jayne and Bev22 - sorry that you both got negatives it's so hard the rollercoaster, many hugs to you guys ((((((hugs)))))).

Good luck for those who are due to test: Beverley Wheeldon, Stringbob, 

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jamapot - Thanks so much for the list - I love it with the embies names as well!!    Very cool  


SueL - I have already checked out the desperate for preg symptoms, I don't think its real symptoms, its far too soon!!    Still, a gal can dream!! 

Jayne - So very sorry to hear your news ((((hugs)))) Its just not fair, and so painful - best of luck in your future, and I hope your wonderful positive side shines through again!  


Marie xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Morning all

JayneA-so sorry to hear your news nothing I can say apart from send you a big   your dh sounds very supportive

Jax-ta for the new list and thanks for putting the embies names on, it made them seem so real when I read them.

Stringbob-I luv the names Fred and fredricka!!!

jojo633-welcome to the 2ww, good luck.

Marielou- the musketeers, is def a good choice, strong,a good survival instinct and look out for each other. I've also been having terrible nausea and a horrible taste in my mouth, but I am trying hard not to read in to anything, as my rational mind tells me its far to early for any signs/symptoms of pg. But I still look out for them all the same!!!!!

It's really strange as this is the first time I've done a 2ww without my family knowing, so its difficult when they phone, my dh nearly let the cat out of the bag the other day, but he managed to rescue himself!!! So I am very grateful for all the FF who offer loads of support, compassion and humour!!

Hi to everyone else

Love Kate


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Jayne - Sorry to hear your news. Looks like your DH is doing the perfect thing to help cheer you up. 
Lolly


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi all!

Just popped in to wish you all loads of       thoughts!

I check on ya every day x

Zoe x


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Crickey, I haven't been on the website for a week and its just taken me an hour to catch up and read all the posts!!!

Just to let you know that my BFP is defo confirmed!  Its now 4 weeks from ET!  Have 6/7 week scan in 2 weeks to find out how many bubbas there are - am thrilled and frightened!

So sorry to hear of the girls with BFN's - thoughts are with you 

Good luck  to those still to test

Congrats on the BFP's!!      

love 
Church aka Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Churchill/Marie, so please for you, congratulations. Good luck for the scan, how many are you hoping for?


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Marie

Thats fantastic news    . Be sure to keep us posted on the scan


Loads of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Jaykaybee

Thanks for that  .  I really needed a success story.

Feeling loads better thanks to you ladies  .

Becca
x


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

churchill, congrats really happy for you
jo


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Jayne - sending you   Really sorry to hear the news. Your DH sounds like a total star. 

My body iss driving me nuts. I'm now on day 21 of my cycle and I still haven't surged. We inseminated on days 16, 17 and 18, but if I haven't ovulated yet then I'm beginning to doubt the little swimmers will still be alive to do their stuff when I eventually do. I've had fertile mucus for the last 2 days, so maybe I'm just having a long cycle.

Our donor has kindly offered to donate to us again this evening - so we're taking him up on that, but it means I've very little idea when my 2ww will actually begin, let alone end! Grrrrr. Still, at least we're in a position to give it another try. I'm very, very grateful for that. I might yet have to change my test date though.


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi - just popped in to catch up!

Jayne A - sorry to here your news hun - my heart goes out to you - you have a very caring DH there, spoil each other for a while!  

Churchill - good luck for the scan - it must be so exciting for you - bet your head is all over the place.   

Snagglepat - hope you got one of the days right, sounds like you have a Gem of a donor there - good luck with everything.  

Good luck to tomorrows testers Stingbob and Bev 22      (Bagpuss not added you on cause you've already done it girl - well done  ) 

Blimey - these two weeks are the longest ever - i am sure AF is going to arrive anytime now and i still have 5 days until test day - i Fear i will have my own conclusion by then, gosh it is all so hard, i feel like my head if going to explode!

Hope all the other 2WW'ers' are all coping a bit better than i am.

Catch ya later.

Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Hope you are all well.
Sending   to anyone who has had a BFN, I'm so sorry.

Churchill!!!! Congrats to you, I'm so pleased that it has now been confirmed. You have your first scan just after me. I'm still panicking even now, I'm hoping that the scan will show something. I've panicked so much that I've done another test since my confirmation just to check that the line is still nice and dark!!! I think I'm turning into an obsessive tester!!

Hope everyone is well, good luck to anyone testing in the next day or so!!

Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Snagglepat - You have a fanatastic donor there. Wishing you luck.

Bobbsie - I know what you mean about these 2 weeks being so long, I have been keeping myself busy but its in my mind more and more as the days go by, started to feel less positive the further along I go, I am only on day 6 so ages away yet. 

Thank god for this website!

Alic - ANother success story - hope all is going well for you.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just popping by to see how you are all doing.

Congratulations to the BFP girls ... I hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies.

Big (((hugs))) to all of you haven't had your dream come true this month.  I hope that someday soon you see the results you deserve.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test.

Love
Dee
xxx
  

PS - Absolutely Fab list, Jax!


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Churchhill - congratulations  , I bet you're looking forward to that scan.

Snagglepat - I hope you get that surge soon and the   do their job.

Is anyone itching to test? I am, I think because I'm bored but I know it would be v.foolish. No symptoms except I feel v. dizzy - does that count?

I ordered 10, yes count em, 10 pg test 'strips' from ebay last night. They are supposed to be sensitive to 15hcg and cost £7.50. I hope they arrive in the post tomorrow!

Here to the days wizzing by and embies being right at home.

Nicnack x


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

HELP!  I know what you mean about being a serial hpt tester.

After doing first response on Monday lunch time and getting what I thought might have been a very very faint line, tried another one yesterday (Tuesday) evening and got a deeper line, still faint and not as dark as the one to say the test has worked, but a line no doubt.  Got up this morning really excited and tested again expecting line to be even darker.  It was more faint than Tuesdays's, but darker than Mondays.

Hospital blood test tomorrow, but have 1 hpt lreft to use in the morning.  Can any one explain what might be happening, I thought a morning sample would be much stronger than an evening?  All tests were first response.

Got I think I need a stright jacket.  I've now got 3 tests lined up in my bathroom with another one to join tomorrow.

Well done to all you BFP, and so sorry to the BFN.

Lisa


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

GO JANEY GO - ROOTING FOR YOU STILL - HANG IN THERE


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 


wishing you all so much luck for testing    have everything crossed  

So sorry to all the girls who got negitives   

I will be joining you all on sunday im hoping my embrios make it to blast chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Lilly

Can't wait to have you over here with your little blasts on board   

Loadsa Love

Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All

Well its a new day  so a new list, and I've popped a couple of friends to help me keep my eye on you all (especially Nicknack with her 10 test strips  cos I know she will be tempted as soon as they reach her door)

             

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)   
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22 
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)     
11/10/04 CASEY     
11/10/04 NICKNACK     
12/10/04 SPOONER      
13/10/04 REB       
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)         
14/10/04 CROC        
14/10/04 DAWN M        
14/10/04 LOLLYALT        
14/10/04 JOJO633        
15/10/04 SKELLY         
15/10/04 MEONLINE         
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)          
17/10/04 ISOBEL           
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT           
18/10/04 C3ri            
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU              SICKNOTE  

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Jax,

Thanks for the list, it's great! 

Well the 10 tests have arrived, oh me, oh my....resisting so far

Good luck to those who dare to test today.

Nicnack x


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Morning all

Good luck to todays testers stringbob and bev22   

Congratulations to churchill and bagpuss on your BFP, well done

Hi to everyone else, another new day and another step closer to test day!! 8 more sleeps for me!!!!!

Love Kate


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Yipppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeee

I tested positive yesterday by blood test.  I have my scan on the 27/10/04 at 11pm....I am trying not to get too excited until I have had my scan.

Good luck to everyone else.

Love 

Bev


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations to churchill. bagpuss and Beverly W    

Thinking of all those who'e tested BFN.

  to Stringbob and Bev 22 

I'm slowly going insane. No symptoms but keep crying and can't stop cleaning. Could have sworn my HPT's were doing a dance this am and singing 'test me baby one more time', but I stayed strong  

Bye for now Casey


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi

Congratulations to all of those with BFP's good luck for your scans.

For all of those with BFN's my sympathies. 

Today is one week into my 2WW. I decided to take it easy toay as have been having quite alot of funny pains in lower tummy. So thought I would have a day of sofa rest and a slow walk to my local shops.  Getting more and more scared and tense as the days go on.  

Lolly


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

Due to a problem, which I finally resolved this morning, I haven't been able to get onto the internet since Tuesday afternoon and its drove me mad.  Not being at work and in the 2ww and not being able to get on here makes you go mental...

Anyway caught up on the posts, feel very sad as there doesn't seem a lot of good news, so pleased for all those who got their +ive's but am left feeling so sad for those who have not.  It really is a lottery and the more I read and share about all this the more I don't understand....

I am one week into my first two week wait. Before I started this I told myself I didn't expect the first one to work, but you sort of get caught up in it and then you start thinking what if.....I have tried to ignore any of the 'signs' as I use to drive myself mad with this when we tried naturally, (before we found out we couldn't) and this IVF is extra cruel cos all the meds you take add the 'symptoms' and to the paranoia...

Anyway to all those who got the BFP's really enjoy your moment anyone who has been through this really deserves it...

And for all of you who got the BFN, what can I say, my heart goes out to you and I am thinking of you and I know that will not help at all, I only wish I could do something....

Love

Croc


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

ola!

Beverley - well done!   Thats fantastic!!!   

Casey -     

AliC - thank you - I am feeling a bit surreal at the moment - decided to tell people - DH and I waited 4 years for this, so buggered if waiting another 2 months!!!!!

Girls still yet to test - I have every single thing crossed for you all    Will be on this thread till the end till I know how you've all got on   

For the girls with BFN's - I am so very sorry  - I just hope that the friends you make on here will give you strenght to go on and hope that there can be a happy ending    Big kisses to you all


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello girls,

Well, today is one week into my 2ww, and what a long week its been!!
I went and bought some HPT's from Boots yesterday - its buy one, get one half price on clearblue, so I am now the proud owner of 4 tests!!    

As I had a natural FET, with no HCG, my nurse told me I could test *if* I wanted from my longest LP - so I *could* test sunday (13dpo) 
I'm 7dp3dt, or 10dpo now.    I think I might just try and hold out until nearer the end of 2 weeks since ET, but we'll see.    


Marie (churchill)  - Many many congrats on your BFP!!!  As we share a name, I so hope we'll be sharing pregnancy symptoms real soon!!   


Croc - I agree, its so cruel that these meds add symptoms.  Its like - 'Here you go, this is what pregnancy feels like, just thought we'd tease you!'        for you. 


Lolly - I have had lots of cramps today as well.  Fingers crossed they're good cramps.   


Casey - Walk away from the HPT's.      Not long now, hun  


Beverley - Many many congrats, best of luck for your scan, wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!!   


Kate - Nearly half way there!! Were your embies day 3??


Nicnack - I have 4 HPT's here, and have just been eying them .... so tempting ....


Lilly - So looking forward to seeing you on this board, thinking healthy blast vibes for you!!   


Lisa - A line is a line!! Congrats!!    Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!!


Bev22 - Best of luck for testing today!!   

Marie and her little musketeers


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Marielou

Looks like I need to send my mates in again 

                   

Loads of love 
Jax
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't worry, I aint going anywhere near the HPT's until next week!!    


 


Marie xx


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok I confess all!!!!
I know i am only on day 7 of 2ww but i just had to test this morning - and guess what - a bfn - now that a surprise seeing as i did it a week early!!!

LOl

Oh well girls all the very best to you all and i will continue the next half of 2ww and drive myself around the bend he he he

Congrats to all BFP's and hugs to all BFN's

Lots of love
Kelly aka Spooner x


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Marielou - see you're testing the day before me
Just noticed your birthday ticker - mines on the 29th (42) is that your birthday as well?
Was thinking yesterday  that if I was +ve this would be the first birthday in memory that I wouldn't be knocking some booze down the neck - small price to pay
Jo


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh god you are all soo good not to test, its really hard isnt it.  I did this morning -well it is my test date tomorrow  and its the only one i have given in to - it was BFN??  No af as yet tho....?? and feel ok have felt like the witch is coming but so far nothing (please stay away).

Has anyone ever got a BFP after a BFN so close to the test day??  

Congratulations to all the BFP - fantastic news!!  enjoy every second of it including the sickness (i cant wait to be sick).

BFN's - big big hugs xxxx

Be on tomorrow after hospital test arrggghhhh#

Good luck to everyone else testing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello girls,

I CANNOT BELIEVE I HAVE MADE IT HERE!!!!!!

Had ET today. Had two, 4 cell top quality embies put back and now i darent move! How i will get through the next two weeks is beyond me   Test date will be 21st oct.

Nice to see some familiar faces here. Marie-did you get my IM? PC crashed shortly after i sent it so i dont know if it went through. Good to be posting in the same place again!

Will take me a while to get to know you all, so bear with me.


Hurry up october 21st!!!!!!!


L xx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Beverley!!!!! Congratulations!!! Well done. Like you, I am trying not to get too excited until my 6 week scan which is next friday but as you can see I have now done a ticker. I don't know if it is a bit premature but I have been so negative all along that doing a ticker is my statement to say that I am trying to be positive now. I have never ever got this far before and now I just think sod it, I'm going to enjoy the fact that I have a positive rather than being on the pessimistic side. Hopefully in a weeks time I won't have to remove this ticker!!!.

Good luck for anyone testing today  

Ali xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

YESSSSSSSSSS!  I've just had confirmation from hospital - my test this morning was positive!

Congratulations Beverley, and well done.

Tay - I've been testing all week with first response and all tests showed a line earlier in the week it was very very faint, but this morning a little darker.  However I also tested this morning with a hospital test and it was negative.
So probably not as sensitive as others.

First response says you can test up to 3 days before your test date.

Hope this helps and good luck for tomorrow.

Luv Lisa


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Lisa and Beverly - Huge congrats on your fantastic news!!   

Tiff xx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Lisa!!!! Congrats on your BFP!!!!   

Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Churchill and Stringbob - fantastic news that the   has been confirmed for both of you!  Congratulations!  

Nicnack - if those evil pee sticks arrive tomorrow and you decide to test - good luck! Your fingers will be itching to open them!

Lilly - fingers crossed for your embies!  Can't believe you're nearly here!

Beverley - many congrats to you and your dh on your test yesterday!  

Casey - test me baby one more time!!!!     

Spooner - faaaaaaaaaaaaaaar to early!      

Tay - hope that test was negative and the hospital one tells you a different story tomorrow, good luck!

Tequila - way hey the Lister girl made it!    good luck, hopefully the 21st will come round quickly for you!  Can't remember, were you IVF or ICSI?

Trudy - wow 10 embies!!!  Hope waiting for blast doesn't feel like ages for you!  

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just wanted to say well done to Leanne so happy for you hun not long now   

Maire have all crossed for you hun   

Congrats to all the bfp so happy for you all  

To all the girls who got negitives im so sorry  

Cant wait to be joing you all on sunday chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All 

Tequila, welcome to the 2ww hun, now no jumping around you little livewire 

Congratulations Beverley and Stringbob 

Trudy - It looks like you and Lilly will be settling in on here with your beautiful blasts very soon  - I will be sure to make some space for you girls on the list

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)    
11/10/04 CASEY    
11/10/04 NICKNACK    
12/10/04 SPOONER     
13/10/04 REB      
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)        
14/10/04 CROC       
14/10/04 DAWN M  (Tic & Tac)       
14/10/04 LOLLYALT       
14/10/04 JOJO633        
14/10/04 POLLY       
15/10/04 SKELLY       
15/10/04 MEONLINE        
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)         
17/10/04 ISOBEL          
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT          
18/10/04 C3ri           
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU             SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA             

So many of you nearly there, and loads more creeping into their second week time for a good dose of orange me thinks 

                                       

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*HI YA LADIES IN WAITING 

COULD I BE ADDED TO YOUR LIST PLEASE, IM DUE TO TEST ON THE 14TH OCTOBER, IM ONLY NEW TO THE BOARD AND STILL TRYING TO FIND MY WAY AROUND THIS AMAZING BOARD, ITS REALLY SOMETHING!! 

AND MANY THANKS TO JAM POT FOR LEAVING ME THE LINK TO THIS PART OF THE 2WW...

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW MUMMIES TO BE, AND HUGS AND MORE HUGS TO THOSE WHO NEED THAT EXTRA SUPPORT AT THIS SAD TIME

POLLYPINEAPPLE3................( but polly will do just great ) *


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Polly  

Welcome to the 2ww (you are more than half way there now)  

Wishing you lots of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

hi everone,
Well as i advised earlier in week AF arrived with force on Monday/Tuesday so i knew it was over for me this time. As advised i still had to do the HPT yesterday, i suppose as procedure, which gave an expected negative. although i new this i suppose i still had a bit of hope left. but anyway now we have booked our follow up appointment for Nov and it looks like my next try will be early next year, march time hopefully. So i have something to aim for now and am going to concentrate on getting fit and healthy and a nice holiday!
Well done to all the BFP this is fantastic news and i am so pleased that your dreams have come true this time.  For the BFN i am so sorry and i know how sad you are feeling. Good luck to all the waiting 2ww. take care - lots of love and best wishes


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

its lovely to see so many posts.

Bev22 so sorry for your BFN, take the time you need to regroup and then look forward to March and your next txt, best wishes.

Huge congratulations to beverley and Lisa, well done both of you

Welcome to polly and tequilla hope your 2ww passes by fast, bring on those test dates  

Trudy-good luck for your blasts and we will see you in here on Mon/tues  

Marielou-Oh, do you think you will test on Sun, or will you try and hold out until closer to your test date? I've promised myself that I am not going to do a hpt this time and as yet I havent bought any, but who knows what next week might bring!! Yes my embies were day3 which is the first time we've done that, other et have been day 2. Not sure it will make a difference, but I hope so.

Well my first week has passed bring on the next week and test date  

LOL
Kate


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello everyone

sorry, have been out of the loop for a few days - work has meant clients have been in town, so I have been sitting down having cups of tea and glasses of water with them (safer than being at home where I might be tempted to lift heavy things etc...!).

Have remained mostly postive, although this morning have had bigger cramps than usual and am worrying as nearing what would have been AF day....can this be normal and still get past this date?

Anyway...I am trying to encourage tic and tac (yes after the sweets we bought on the ET day!), to stay with us - lots of healthy stuff (convinced they are now orange flavoured tic tacs after consuming a large fresh OJ yesterday!)...but we will see if this is all meant to be I suppose...

definitely not testing...until the hospital day....if I can just make it till then...

Big hugs to all who have and all those who haven't succeeded this week...thinking of you all.

love
dawn


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have had a nightmare night. Icouldn't sleep so tested at 2.00am and stupid thing didn't work. But then started to show brown discharge with bit of blood (Yeah i no TMI but i need help).
So went to bed all upset, got up this am and it had stopped. I then tested again at 7.00 am and got a BFN
I know i've tested early (14 dp ec & 11 dp et) but this would be too late for implantation bleeding wouldn't it. I'm still take the lovely pessaries, would that explain anything. Also I've got mild AF- like pains  Hope is now dwindling by the nano-second
Bye 4 now 
Casey


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

  Good luck testing today, Tay!!  

Well, I'm now into my 2nd week - and I woke up just abouit every hour last night, making sure I wasnt cramping 
I had some af-type pains yesterday, but they seemed different from normal - for a start, I only get AF pains when AF is here, and also, these pains seemed to roll over from the top of my uterus - normally the pain is all in my cervix. 
Quite scared now ... just wish I knew either way now!!

Casey - I had implantation spotting at 5 weeks pregnant when I was preg last week, and the fact that it has stopped is encouraging. It could still be too early for a BFP, take it easy hun, and best of luck.  

Dawn - I havent had cramps until yesterday, and its unnerving, isnt it?! Best of luck for tic and tac (cute names  )  

Kate - Welcome to the start of the 2nd week!! I think I will try and wait until next week to test - my clinic have given me the go-ahead, and i might try on monday .... we'll see. 

Bev22 - So sorry to hear your sad news.   Take care hun, and all the best for the future.

Polly -  and welcome!! I'm also testing 14th, there seems to be a lot of us with that date, lets hope its a positive day!!  

Lilly - Fingers and toes crossed for your little embies - only 2 more days until they're snug in your belly!!  

Lisa - Congrats on your BFP!!    

Trudy - Well done you with 10 embies!! Thinking psoitve vibes for you until the day they come 'home'  

Leanne - Thrilled that we're in the 2ww together!! Fingers and toes crossed for you  

Jo - My birthday is the 30th, so close!! Lets hope we both get early birthday pressies - if I am preg, I have been promised my first scan on my birthday - I can't think of a better gift.  

Marie xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Trudy

I've never gone to blast but am pretty sure that Suel will be able to clarify for you.  I'm sure she tested around 10dpt, so think you may have less of a wait than most  

Loads of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Well just got back from clinic and as thought it was a BFN, we are both gutted, you still think there is hope dont you, they took blood but dont hold out any hope at all.  Its all so hard isnt it.  Suppose just gotta wait for the wicked evil ***** to arrive now.

Bev22 my thoughts are with you completely.

Everyone who got a positive that is fantastic us BFNs are sooooo jealous but massively pleased for you all!!  Enjoy every second of it as i know you will.

Thanx for all the support dont know what i would do without this site.

Good luck to everyone testing over the next couple weeks, will keep popping in to check up on you all.

Lots of love
Tay xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Awww Tay, been thinking about you today. So sorry to hear you got a BFN. Sending huge hugs 

Leni x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Tay

So sorry to hear your news  

Lots of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Tay
Been looking out for you today - sorry to hear your news      


Have you got a big bottle of red wine to comfort yourself?

All the best

Jo


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Bev

Huge hugs to you   , sorry this wasn't your time.  But will look forward to seeing you bounce back in the New Year. (We could be cycle buddies if all goes to plan for me  ) Good luck with your follow up in November and have a lovely hols  

Lots of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh Tay, I'm so sorry sweetheart. I've been thinking about you all morning. Huge hugs  

Take care 

Rachel xx


----------



## Young (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all...  

We never really got onto the 2ww list of testers...  our test day was 7/10 but showed -ve...  still no sign of AF yet so we find ourselves in the complete nightmare world where we keep hoping for a miracle but knowing it's not going to happen...  

Best wishes to all.

D (and DH)


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Tay

sorry to hear your bad news - we are thinking of you.

Marielou - you shound a bit like me a the moment!   I guess we need to remain thinking positively......aaaah my pains seem to have subsided for now and (and changed sides!), so god knows what is what...

I have a good friend over this pm and am going to sip tea and munch apple pie under the tree (its not raining here!)..

lots of love to all today....

dawn


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Young - sorry you got a BFN - the first time can be very hard - not that it gets any easier 

It's like learning to drive, it would be so much easier if, when you start you were told that you'd pass your test on the 4th chance - it wouldn't be so difficult to fail the other three

The same applies to this palavar - none of us would mind too much how many disappointments we were to get as long as we know we were going to succeed in the end

Sorry to be so depressing on a Friday afternoon - still a week to go until testing but guess I already know the result - self pity or what?      

Jo


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi girls

please can i join u all, ive been on this site b4, i had ivf in may got bfn, im now on day 9 of my 2ww and test on the 18th oct! im so bored and would love 2 chat with u all.
sending lots of babydust 2 u all.
love lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi all - sorry i havent posted for a while, but i have been catching up when i can.  

Bev W - well done you! - great news - so glad for you especially after testing too early and getting a BFN - chuffed to bits for you.

Bev 22 and Tay - so sorry to hear your news - stay strong and pamper yourselves for a while.

Casey - i hope you are not blaming me for your sneekey testing - dont rule it out yet - remember if the HCG is below 25mui you will get a BFN at this stage, keep thinking positive. 

Hello to all the new 2WW ers' - good luck - be prepared this is the worst bit!

Wishing you all lots of luck and my thoughts are with all of you who got BFN's.



Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Bobbsie
of course i wouldn't blame you, I was testing 4 days ago remember. anyway I've decided to test each am up to tuesday. I'm still getting AF pains but no bleeding (Fingers, toes and legs crossed).
it's great news that you got a BFP again  

To Bev22 and Tay   It's so hard isn't it. 

Bye for now 
Casey


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Tay and Bev - so sorry that your negative was confirmed.

Young - hi and hope you find the strength to keep going.

Trudy - with blasts you can test from 10dpt to get an accurate result!  I was naughty and tested at 6dpt but really wouldn't recommend it!     

Lisae - welcome back and good luck!  

Hope the weekend speeds past for you all
Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Kirsti (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi all, 

I had another blood test on Wednesday and my HCG is still climbing.  The hospital is doing an ultrasound on Tuesday, but I think you can add me to the BFP list! 

Good luck to all will blood tests coming up and I am sooo sorry to those who have had BFN. 

Kirsti


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Kirsti

Have waited anxiously for your post 

Brilliant news hun   Loads of luck for tuesdays scan

Enjoy your BFP   and a happy healthy pregnancy

Loads of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning all 

Well the weekend is here and hope you can all keep busy and away from those pee sticks 

Big showers of love and luck to you all

                         

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)   
11/10/04 CASEY   
11/10/04 NICKNACK   
12/10/04 SPOONER    
13/10/04 REB     
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)       
14/10/04 CROC     
14/10/04 DAWN M      
14/10/04 LOLLYALT      
14/10/04 JOJO633      
14/10/04 POLLY      
15/10/04 SKELLY      
15/10/04 MEONLINE       
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)        
17/10/04 ISOBEL         
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT         
18/10/04 C3ri          
18/10/04 LISAE         
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU            SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA            

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh girls,

I'm just so down, I just can't stop crying.  

I'm 9dpt, and I am so sure I can feel AF starting.  I'm so sure of it.  TMI but I had loose bowel movements this morning, which always happens before AF shows. 
I had natural FET, with no HCG, so I'm also 12dpo, and AF usually shows 13dpo, so I just know I'll be very upset tomorrow.
Something has gone wrong at every single stage for us, and as I won't egg share again, we can't afford another go for another year.  I'm so crushed.
I know you'll say don't give up yet, but I just know.

Best of luck to all of you,
Marie xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Marie

I'm so sorry you feel down about this tx.  I know how you feel as I have nt been feeling positive about ours since the et.  

I know there is nothing anyone can say but those af signs have been wrong for other woman who ended up getting positives.  It's not over until the fat lady sings so hang on in there keep an open mind.

I'll be thinking of you and you know where I am hun if you want to im me.

love

Becca
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Marie,

Just want to send you big hugs. Hopefully just your body playing tricks on you, hang in there sweetie xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Sorry to hear of the recent -ves and congrats to the girls who got a +ve.

Just wanted to wish everyone else testing soon lots of special luck...

Nicnack, Dawn M & MarieLou - not long to go now, everything crossed for you.

Laine x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Marie,

I know what you are going through, Reb will tell you I sent her a huge personal email lsaying the very same thing, (thanks for bearing with me Reb).

My AF is due on Monday (11th) and I am not due to test until 14th. Nothing has ever stopped my AF, not the pill (when I thought I had to worry about contraception ha!) not my ectopic (I still had AF the first month), not losing the baby, ops, nothing so I am fully expecting it to make an apperance, as I have had lots of pre- AF pain the last few days. Not only that  now the effects of the HCG injection have worn off I am left with natural symptoms which in a word are absolutely none (sorry thats two words isn't it).

I don't know what to say to you when I am feeling the same, but just wanted to let you know you are not alone in your feelings, for what its worth    

Keep talking (or posting) and we'll all get each other through it, but one thing at a time eh? now is not the time to think of your next go, cos you haven't finished this one yet.

I said to Reb the other night that its a bit like Pop Idol and some of us will be called forward and told we are going onto the next round and others will be told to go home, when you read the previous posts of those who went onto the next round I think you'll find that they had no different symptoms to the ones you have had and there really is no telling at this stage, so try to keep positive and so will I and I will rub my buddah for you in a minute.

Lots of love

Croc


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

I will be joining you all tomorrow fingers crossed i am so excited cant wait to have embrios back with me   

wishing all you girls testing so much luck xxxx   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Maire 

Hun just wanted to send you a big   and to let you know i also have af pains really bad and embrios are not even back yet please dont give up hope hun i have everything crossed for u and Mark 

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Lily,

I wish you all the very best for tomorrow, as someone who is going through this for the first time, you are truly an inspiration and  really overdue a positive result, I sincerely hope this time is your time

best wishes 

Love

Croc


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Kirsti,  Congratulations that it great news.  Do you know what % your first test was?

I tested positive on Thursday with 40%.  Hospital staff said this was ok but I would need to re-test in 2 days time.  After looking at loads of other sites to try and find out what is normal and what is not they all tend to say different things.  Was feeling quite positive today, until the nurse who took my blood told me my result had been low which was why they were re-testing.

Feeling now like I don't know whether to get excited or think the worse may happen.  Worse of all we can't get the results until Monday afternoon.

Can anyone shed any light on this?   PLEASE!!!!   

Luv Lisa


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi all

just been up a big hill (in a car) to feed my embies some purer air and try and clear my head!!  aaahh

Well done Kirsty - super news - I can only hope we have some more results like that between those of us still biting our nails!!!

Marielou - if it is any consolation, my AF pains have subsided today...in fact I am a bit like croc now the hcg has worn off - feeling sort of normal ( a bit fatter than usual though!)..

I spoke with a friend of mine who is a fertility nurse and she tells me that I am doing the right stuff...ie trying to get on with life and that all us ladies are very brave...

I have moments when I just imagine I am , and many when I can't believe I ever could be...but I tell everyone that I am 80% sure I am ...lest they think I am being too mopey!

DH is brilliant and is more convinced than I ever will be that all is good...and I guess this is where I have learnt that he is the more optimistic generally in life out of the pair of us...

oh la la as we say here in France....I can only promise myself a v.large G & T if this goes wrong...

Laine - hi to you, hope you are well and enjoying a good weekend....

let's all think highly positive thoughts.....1 and 2 and 3 and...   

love Dawn


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi girls

Fiona Im here. Did you think i had left the country?

Well actually it was worse than that. I have just spent the last 10 days in hospital with severe OHSS!!!!!
After ET i felt the OHSS for a week and then I was ok again for 4 days and it started- worse than ever!!!!!!!
I went to the hosp who gave me the good news that I am pregnant!!!!! But of course I would need to stay in a few days.
I have been on a drip for 9 days and have been pretty poorly. I have put on at least 1 and a half stone because of all the fluid. The fluid got so bad last Friday that they had to put a drain in me and release 3 and a half litres of fluid!!!!! They reluctantly let me out today and i need to go back on Tuesday for a check up. 
There will be light at the end of the tunnel but things have been really tough. I can't believe i got a bfp but i am delighted. When they were checking my ovaries on Thurs with scan they saw a sac!!!  My first official scan is 2oth Oct.


Sorry to everyone who got bfn's and congrats to everyone who got bfp's


Love
Fiona


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope your all having a good weekend (well - as good as you can if you haven't tested yet!!)    Remember     are watching you!!! Make sure all you ladies have a nice relax!!!

Lilly - you and your DH in my prayers that this is your time xxx 

MarieLou - I know this won't be of any comfort to you, but I am still occasionally getting AF pains

Kirsty, Stringbob and FionaIam  Yippie!!!  Massive congrats on BFP's!      

Enjoy the rest of the weekend - Why not try watching Simon Cowell on X Factor...  Puts a huge smile on my face evertime I see him ....


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have just been having a read through the boards and wanted to pop in and send massive   to those who have had bad news, but also to send huge   to those with BFP.  

To those waiting to test, I send you tonnes of babydust     and hope with all my heart that your dreams are about to come true.  

Loads of luck to each and everyone of you  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just popped by 

i lodge at the inbetweenies and a few inbetweenie friends are now on 2ww

Just wanted to send   to all the ladies who have had bfn

and say    to all with bfp's

Lilly thinking of u sweetie    

Tequila....hope its going ok 

Marielou.....not long til the test date     

Keeping everything crossed for you and mark, and hope i will see a big bump at manchester in april  

Much love and   to all u 2ww'ers

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All 

Fiona, lovely to see you back with such good news, hope you are feeling a little better after the nasty OHSS 

Love luck and posi vibes to everyone 

                                   

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI   1st scan 12/10/04
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM   1st scan 20/10/04
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   1st scan 20/10/04 
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   1st scan 27/10/04
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB  (Fred & Fredricka)    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22  
8/10/04 TAY  
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)  
11/10/04 CASEY  
11/10/04 NICKNACK  
12/10/04 SPOONER   
13/10/04 REB    
14/10/04 MARIELOU  (The Musketeers)      
14/10/04 CROC     
14/10/04 DAWN M     
14/10/04 LOLLYALT     
14/10/04 JOJO633     
14/10/04 POLLY     
15/10/04 SKELLY     
15/10/04 MEONLINE      
15/10/04 KATE12  (Jambo & Bwana)       
17/10/04 ISOBEL        
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT        
18/10/04 C3ri         
18/10/04 LISAE         
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU           SICKNOTE   
21/10/04 TEQUILA           

Loads of love and luck to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I did a HPT this morning, and it was BFN.    

I know its early, I know you'll all shout at me    but I just know.    

I'm going to take some time to get used to this fact, and try and get my head around trying again.    I just feel that everything was wrong with this cycle, and right from the very testing stage, things were going wrong. 

I think we need a talk about donor sperm, as our fertilisation rate was so low, which was put down to poor sperm.  

Best of luck to all of you, especially Lilly and her blasts today.  

 
Marie xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Marie  I've sent you a IM

Kirsti-congrats on your BFP, well done.

Lisa-good luck for tom  

Fiona-congratulations on your BFP, sorry to hear about your OHSS, I suffered with it after my 2ndtxt, look after yourself.

Dawn-hope the embies enjoyed the nice clear air?!

Well only 5 more sleeps before my test date, was really tempted yesterday to go and buy some hpt, but managed to talk myself out of it for now. Felt very low yesterday due to af type pain and some spotting, but it seems to have stopped today, so feeling more hopeful again. What a rollercoaster!!! You think I'd be used to it as it is my 5th 2ww, but its just as nerve racking as the 1st one!!!

Positive thoughts to you all  

LOL
Kate


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Can i join you all please have had transfer today was hoping for blast but sadly didnt make it that far so all i can do is hope have 1 10 cell and 1 6 cell wishing you all so much luck 

love always lilly xxxx

ps test is 24th


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Lilly - love and hugs, and wishing so much for good news for you in 2 weeks time     You deserve it so much.

Thank you for the lovely IM Kate  

Marie xx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Wishing you gals hope, strength and courage to go for and to get those BFPs 
A BIG good luck wish to Herts girl Nicnack.  Thinking of you hun 
Love Jakex


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Marie I'm so sorry to hear your news. I was really really hoping that you'd get there. I really hope that you just tested a bit early, but if not that you can find a way forward with your dh and  to keep hoping.

Lilly, sorry to hear you didn't make blast, we had the same experience this time last week, disappointing but once they get back inside that might give them a bit of a boost. That's what's keeping me hopeful for the next 7 days anyway.

I had another of my HCG injections into my bum today, having them every 3 days, last one due on Wednesday. It's so weird thinking that if I did an hpt now it would be +ve but only from the jab.

Wishing all of you testing tomorrow so much luck....


Isobel
XX


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Lilly

I know your embies didn't make it to blast, but the two they have put back sound very good so please take it easy this really has to be your time..

As for me, well I think it maybe over or as they say in pop idol 'you are not going through to the next round...'
Yesterday I lost my swollen belly and big boobs and then had a lot of cramping and today it looks like AF is arriving (one day early), but as I posted yesterday nothing keeps her away not even operations or an ectopic..
Silly as it sounds I keep wishing and hoping its implantation bleeding, but I know in my heart it isn't...have had a lot of tears and will probably have a lot more, but I have my wonderful DP, (who will soon by my DH, cos now we can get on and book that wedding) and I have my health and a great family and am lucky enough to have the money to try again...

Good luck to everyone else and thankyou for the fantastic support

Croc


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello girls,

I feel a little silly but .....  

Ok, DH told me the dr. had told him we could test on the day my period is usually due to arrive, as it was a natural cycle.    However, talking to him today, he tells me she said we could, but that she thought I'd get a negative, as she usually recommends 2 weeks from transfer.   
I could have killed him!    
Still not too optimistic, but heres to the next 4 days. 
I apologise for my earlier whinge, but we're not there yet. 
I offically put myself in the hands of  the HPT      I was a naughty girl and I'll try not to POAS until  ....  oooooh wednesday at the least!     
 anyone wanna kick it?! 

Croc - So sorry it seems AF is coming - ((((hugs))))    Wishing you the very best for the future, and making DP your DH!  


Isobel - Thank you for your kind words, and ouch! HCG in the bum! Nasty!

Marie xx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Two days ago I did a hpt and got a -ve, it was too early as today, 1 day before my official test date, it has turned into a   
I am of course thrilled but not counting any chickens until I get though the first scan (that is when I found out that I had a blighted ovum last time).

Marielou - You can't be sure - not until test day so try to keep thinkking positively.

Lilly, your embies sound great - I'm sure they will get to blast but in your tum.

Croc - I hope that old witch stays away. I'll keep praying for a   outcome.

Janey & Casey hoping we can make it hatrick Monday!! Good luck

Jake - thanks for your good wishes and I hope your   is not so far off too 

Going now to stare some more at my boots hpt.

Love Nicnack xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

new home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15889.0.html

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------

